

Top Tech Certifications That Can Net You A $100,000+ Salary - jackwe
http://www.businessinsider.com/15-more-tech-skills-that-can-instantly-net-you-a-100000-salary-2013-4

======
JPKab
My God. I hope people aren't actually thinking this article is anything other
than complete horse dung.

I was in charge of a guy who was a CBAP (Cert Business Analysis Professional)
at my last job. Incompetent, and paid well under what the article claims you
can make. (still more than he deserved)

I love how the SBIP is referred to as "big data" cert....That is so wrong on
so many levels.

------
planetjones
> Sun Certified Java Programmer (SCJP)

I've worked with many people who had this. Some of them were decent. Many were
terrible. Companies who employ software "engineers" based on this little gem
of a certificate alone... beware!

Also it should be Oracle (not Sun) - which probably gives some understanding
into the technical insight behind this article. If the Survey was conducted in
late 2012 and people were still saying Sun... then I'm a little bit worried
about the respondents too!

~~~
thirsteh
People regularly talk about education alone not being a good gauge of a
candidate's actual skill and viability. If we accept that degrees aren't
everything, then _certifications_ are all but meaningless--the primary thing
they reflect is that, most likely, a previous employer paid for it, and thus
thought you were worth investing in.

~~~
gte910h
I find that certifications are often contra-indicative. I am afraid when
people do not _ashamedly_ mention them.

~~~
thirsteh
Indeed.

------
JoeAltmaier
Is this an ad for certifications? Because they totally don't list what I
thought they were going to list: actually being competent at creating
something.

------
mcherm
It is quite rare for me to wish that I had a downvote button for stories...
but this is that unusual exception. It is not technically "spam", so not
appropriate for flagging, but this is an AWFUL excuse for a story which
somehow manages to be FAR less useful than saying nothing at all.

~~~
gte910h
Flag isn't just for spam, It's for articles inappropriate to HN

~~~
bradleyland
Source: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

> Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
> for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going
> to its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this;
> there is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also
> comment that you did.

I.e., it's ok to flag bad articles.

The "Fight Club Rule #1 & #2" nature of this guideline always struck me as
odd. I hate meta comment threads as much as the next guy, but I'm not sure how
else to spread awareness about the guidelines.

~~~
gte910h
Thank you, I tried to find the flag definition, I think newsguidelines.html is
the wrong page, or it should ALSO be on the FAQ.

------
realguess
How much can "Certified Hacker News Professional" get me?

~~~
smurph
Seriously. I think reading HN or at least some quality development blogs is
probably a better indicator of competency than any of these certs. Just don't
tell the incompetent people.

------
luney
This should be titled "Top Tech Certifications" which is totally different
than "Top Tech Skills" which is a list I was hoping to see.

------
kken
>1\. Six Sigma, $116,987

Sorry, I'll be in the bathroom, taking a barfing break.

But then again I don't care.

------
crusader86
CMMI: I will never list this on my resume, period. Not that I don't think CMMI
can be valuable, but management never implements it properly and I don't want
to waste 2 years of my life doing that ever again.

~~~
gte910h
Or should you always list it, so you have the conversation if they try to
follow that before you get an offer :D

